# Ajouter les albums de la photothèque sur iCloud



## violaine08 (4 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'équiper d'un MacBook Pro et j'ai transféré l'intégralité de mes photos (70 Go) dessus. Je les ai toutes triées et soigneusement rangées dans des albums pendant des heures et je viens de prendre un abonnement iCloud pour tout mettre dessus.

J'ai bien activé tous les paramètres pour synchroniser la photothèque et iCloud mais je vois mes photos se charger dans le dossier "Photos" (dans le volet de navigation en haut à gauche sous "Photothèque") et seuls des albums vides (et pas tous) se sont ajoutés dans "Mes albums". Je ne les vois pas se remplir mais je vois mes photos se charger très lentement et en vrac dans "Photos" et ça m'inquiète un peu (beaucoup) car je ne veux pas tout recommencer... Pouvez-vous me dire comment faire pour que mes photos se chargent dans les albums s'il vous plait ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne journée,


Violaine


----------



## ericse (5 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faut patienter, ça finira par se ranger tout seul dans les albums, iCloud prends son temps


----------



## violaine08 (6 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, à la vitesse où ça va tout sera rentré dans l'ordre dans un mois !


----------

